# *** ABF Serpentine Belt Conversion KITS & T6061 Lightened Pulley's ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution ****


_Quote, originally posted by *Adjustable Alternator Setup, ABF Spec, VW I4* »_
The ABF Adjustable alternator set up has been sought after by many individuals. With some fervent searching and development work, sourcing the parts for the 16v enthusiast just became alot easier. 
What is the ABF alternator conversion? Its an adjustable serpentine belt set up that eliminates the need to use tensioners and positions the alternator low enough to clear ITB's (Individual throttle bodies) on an 8V,16V or even 20V set up! 
With the basic kit you get: 
* *BRAND NEW* Isaka 90A Alternator with 1 year warranty.THIS IS NOT REBUILT
* ABF Alternator bracket 
and is yours for *$319US SHIPPED!*
*Additional parts to compliment your new set up can be provided at an additional cost:* 
* VW MKIV 1.8T Crankshaft pulley + required spacer - *+115*
* OEM OBD-1 VR6 water pump pulley - *+33*
* ABA/ABF bracket bolts that will allow you to mount the bracket to the block. - *+32*
* 6-RIB serpentine Belt - *+29*
* T6061 Aluminum Alternator & Water Pump Pulley - *+99*
*NB : The Alternator as well as the bracket can be purchased separately and we have the means to source any serpentine set up from the ABA ac & the uber rare non-ac.*


























*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and remember the bolts and pulley's are additional.
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 8:12 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I'm just learning all the nuances of TD's. What benefit does this serve, and what is cost/benefit ratio?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Guy GTI* »_OK, I'm just learning all the nuances of TD's. What benefit does this serve, and what is cost/benefit ratio?


You are converting your v-belt set up to a serpentine belt set up.If you owned a pre 1994 VW long enough you would become VERY familiar with the hassles of the v-belt set ups.They are ugly,bulky and are constantly failing.


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

is there a serpentine belt configuration that allows for an AC compressor. this would be for an '81 1.6NA w/o power steering. I get belt slip when the AC compressor kicks in every once in a while and i hate having to tighten the belts. plus a alternator upgrade would be nice. does the alternator have a W terminal?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (Levi20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Levi20AE* »_is there a serpentine belt configuration that allows for an AC compressor. this would be for an '81 1.6NA w/o power steering. I get belt slip when the AC compressor kicks in every once in a while and i hate having to tighten the belts. plus a alternator upgrade would be nice. does the alternator have a W terminal? 

Dont know what a "W terminal" is...








The only serpentine belt configuration that allows for the AC compressor is the ABA set up.


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Dont know what a "W terminal" is...









the "W terminal" is the only way to get a tach reading on an older diesel, ie, non-TDI, since we don't have any sort of ignition system on the car to tap into for that.
TDIs should get their tach reading off the crank angle sensor, but people doing mechanical TDI swaps or running 1.6Ds, 1.6TDs, 1.5Ds, 1.9Ds, or 1.9TDs, need the W-terminal to get a tach reading.
and since all of these diesel engines are basically the same (basic 8V VW) this kit would work on the other engines.
not everyone needs the W-terminal, however, only if the car has a tach.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Hope everyone had an amazing Thanks Giving!









_Quote »_
We have now reduced the price of the crankshaft serpentine pulley kit to *$115US SHIPPED*.Kit consists of:
* Brand new OEM 1.8T Crankshaft pulley
* Spacer for correct offset








No more buying cracked up old ABA pulleys


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Ok I have decided that I am going to write the serpentine conversion FAQ thread and I am going to be placing it in the MKI Golf & Jetta forum as the members of id=11 have been nothing but awesome to me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*









Image courtesy of Ashley


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Do you have this?
"Is there a serpentine belt configuration that allows for an AC compressor. this would be with power steering. "?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_Do you have this?
"Is there a serpentine belt configuration that allows for an AC compressor. this would be with power steering. "? 



That would be the AFN set up.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (xero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xero* »_
the "W terminal" is the only way to get a tach reading on an older diesel, ie, non-TDI, since we don't have any sort of ignition system on the car to tap into for that.
TDIs should get their tach reading off the crank angle sensor, but people doing mechanical TDI swaps or running 1.6Ds, 1.6TDs, 1.5Ds, 1.9Ds, or 1.9TDs, need the W-terminal to get a tach reading.
and since all of these diesel engines are basically the same (basic 8V VW) this kit would work on the other engines.
not everyone needs the W-terminal, however, only if the car has a tach.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did we ever find out if this alternator has the W terminal on it?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (ashleyroemk1)*

it does have the terminal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

All pm's responded to! Clean up your engine bay and get rid of those nasty tensioners! Don't be shy to contact me with any questions or to purchase a kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** ([email protected])*

I'd like to see a picture of the AFN setup.
Wayne


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** ([email protected])*

Anybody know if this will work on the MK3 TDI's? I'd love to get rid of the v-belt on that stupid thing and simplify the crazy pulley/belt system they setup on it or could I just buy ABA stuff and use those parts to switch to a full serpentine belt setup?
Lastly, do you offer any bigger alternators than a 90amp?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Anybody know if this will work on the MK3 TDI's? I'd love to get rid of the v-belt on that stupid thing and simplify the crazy pulley/belt system they setup on it or could I just buy ABA stuff and use those parts to switch to a full serpentine belt setup?
Lastly, do you offer any bigger alternators than a 90amp?

ABA wont work because the alternator will be pushed into the fuel pump.
The ABF kit will work for you and we can offer it with 120A but 90A is more than enough for a Diesel.


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

BTW--
Would still like to see a picture of the AFN setup.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_BTW--
Would still like to see a picture of the AFN setup.

Going to be posting all this up soon for everyone


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Ok,
I need the serpentine setup NOW, or I have to find another serpentine alternative. Mine snapped a bolt and has ruined V-Belt hardware







. It is a daily driver (150 m per day) and I am losing money driving other cars







. Can you deliver soon, or do I look for another serpentine source?
1.9 TD AAZ with AC, powersteering in a 1981 VW MK1 pickup.
Wayne


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_Ok,
I need the serpentine setup NOW, or I have to find another serpentine alternative. Mine snapped a bolt and has ruined V-Belt hardware







. It is a daily driver (150 m per day) and I am losing money driving other cars







. Can you deliver soon, or do I look for another serpentine source?
1.9 TD AAZ with AC, powersteering in a 1981 VW MK1 pickup.
Wayne


I have an AFN bracket if you are interested.


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Do you have the other parts (numbers) for the other parts? Are the other parts VW OEM parts or aftermarket
Is this bracket one belt, or is the PS and WP belt a V belt?
I am interested if I can go to the VW dealer and get the other parts. Was at dealer yesterday looking at serpentine parts.
Wayne


_Modified by DogDiesel at 3:56 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_Do you have the other parts (numbers) for the other parts? Are the other parts VW OEM parts or aftermarket
Is this bracket one belt, or is the PS and WP belt a V belt?
I am interested if I can go to the VW dealer and get the other parts. Was at dealer yesterday looking at serpentine parts.
Wayne

I will put up the part #'s in the thread above
the AFN puts the alt /AC and crank on serpentine and the water pump & ps on V belt.


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Please provide bracket details and price in IM or email, or simply post in forum.
Wayne


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_Please provide bracket details and price in IM or email, or simply post in forum.
Wayne

Will do Wayne


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Will do Wayne
WHEN? Somehow communicate a price for the bracket; sorry I do not tease well.








Wayne


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*

I don't know what I was thinking before...... my TDI already has a serpentine belt setup that the alternator is on. The PS and Waterpump are on the v-belt setup. Do you have the necessary items to convert the rest of my v-belt setup to a serp belt setup?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I don't know what I was thinking before...... my TDI already has a serpentine belt setup that the alternator is on. The PS and Waterpump are on the v-belt setup. Do you have the necessary items to convert the rest of my v-belt setup to a serp belt setup?

Are you keeping AC?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

aye


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_aye

Pleasure talking with you today


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

INA,
Called today-posted above previously that my Caddy is down for broken bolt on AC / Gen mount, that I'm ready to buy serpentine kit. Your AFN kit with serpentine for alternator and AC and V-belt for PS and WP available now, and you could ship a single belt system by next week. So by by Monday the 11th, you can use your design, bend and cut metal and assemble one belt kits for shipping by Monday 11 May?
I'm in a time crunch. I have until Saturday the 16th of May to get my Caddy back on the road 100% or it sits parked till June the 2d. (I am on 24 hour call 17-31 May with perfectly clean hands and Army Greens to drive to some wife or mothers door to let her know her son/husband isn't coming home 1 hour from notification). INA -- can you deliver or do I need to make other arrangements? 
The phone conversation was pleasant, I believe you can make the kit, but from design to bent metal and packaged product in 1 week is an aggressive schedule. Don't tell me what I want to hear, that of course its possible, just no joke by next week I can have the parts. Or I should make other arrangements for still another backup vehicle.
Wayne


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Pleasure talking with you today
















You didn't talk with me today....


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

Called last week... I'm ready to buy serpentine kit. Your AFN bracket available now, and you could ship a single belt system by next week, by Monday the Monday 11th.
Is your single belt system ready next week or do I invest in the AFN setup?

Wayne


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_
You didn't talk with me today....









I need VMG to put a real name application in this place.Sorry!
I am going to put up some pictures tonight of the AFN set up.I took some on friday and they are just getting photoshopped.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI ... (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Aaron Crossley's monster Audi Coupe running our Drag set up!!








Notice the larger diameter alternator pulley!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

We got a mk4 ALH TDI, would the lightweight pulleys work on my vehicle?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sawedoffgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sawedoffgolf* »_We got a mk4 ALH TDI, would the lightweight pulleys work on my vehicle?

On the power steering and alternator only.
Send me an email for this.


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (INA)*

INA,
Tomorrow in this post is now one year later.








Is this available?
AFN kit or parts.
Wayne


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DogDiesel* »_INA,
Tomorrow in this post is now one year later.








Is this available?
AFN kit or parts.
Wayne

Send me an email. I have sold a few of them but the brackets are hard to come by.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Vortex at 80% functionality bump!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Full serp belt conversion pics? I just need the stuff to get my water pump and p/s onto the serpentine belt setup.

If no pics can you at least make it clear what... 3 items we need? Belt, P/S Pulley, Water pump Pulley.

I'm sure the vr6 water pump pulley is what is needed to do that water pump on ours but I'm not so sure on the P/S pump. Gruvven sells an Mk4 serp belt pulley setup, could I buy his under drive p/s pump pulley and then swap a belt on?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CDJetta said:


> Full serp belt conversion pics? I just need the stuff to get my water pump and p/s onto the serpentine belt setup.
> 
> If no pics can you at least make it clear what... 3 items we need? Belt, P/S Pulley, Water pump Pulley.
> 
> I'm sure the vr6 water pump pulley is what is needed to do that water pump on ours but I'm not so sure on the P/S pump. Gruvven sells an Mk4 serp belt pulley setup, could I buy his under drive p/s pump pulley and then swap a belt on?


The P/S pulley will ALWAYS be v-belt unfortunately.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

There's nothing that can be made or designed to get it onto the serpentine belt setup?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

There is but it requires a completely new cast bracket.

Since 2006 I have sold over 200 of these ABF kits. In order to cast up a bracket with the PS pump I would need at least 200 minimum quantity to cast.
It just wouldnt work out.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

So can you get all the parts except for the bracket and if so how much are all the parts? I can make brackets all day myself.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: *** Serpentine Belt Coversion KIT - TDI Adjustable Alternator Solution *** (DogDiesel)*

this AFN setup u speak of.......wud it /cud it be used on an 16v setup with the external w/p ????


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CDJetta said:


> So can you get all the parts except for the bracket and if so how much are all the parts? I can make brackets all day myself.


Yes I can
email me


justvwpower said:


> this AFN setup u speak of.......wud it /cud it be used on an 16v setup with the external w/p ????


yes it can but it pushes the alternator out more because of the diesel fuel pump clearance.


----------



## Th3GreatOne (Aug 30, 2006)

Issam,
why aren't you answering my messages or returning my calls? It's been 1 month I am waiting for this damns piston clip. Feels like you are making fun of me. Questioning myself if you even shipped them in the first place...


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

hey all ....i have managed to make an all i one serp setup for the 16v......trying to post pix ....and yes this includes the P/S and W/P and A/C


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*my all in one serp setup ....in Jamaica*

follow my set up here ....dont meant to hijack ur thread Issam ...sorry ....not gud at the forum thingy and posting pix so bear with me 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5004568-MEGASQUIRT-IN-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

hey Issam think u cud make pulleys like these take a look at the pix in my thread probly u can make them for ur customers http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5004568-MEGASQUIRT-IN-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I am sure I can if the demand was there.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

INA said:


> Aaron Crossley's monster Audi Coupe running our Drag set up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this car is pure friggen sex.. makes you get a little chubb just looking at it.. got an up close and personal at pacific waterland.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes it is sexy.


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

I wanna use this setup on my 1.9td indirect injection. I wanna maintain my tach thou. Will it work if i use the stock crank serpentine pulley and clutched alternater pulley? I tensioner setup is shot and took out my crank. Thanks VW


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ventorocket said:


> I wanna use this setup on my 1.9td indirect injection. I wanna maintain my tach thou. Will it work if i use the stock crank serpentine pulley and clutched alternater pulley? I tensioner setup is shot and took out my crank. Thanks VW


Are you keeping the A/c or no?
Which engine code you have? IZ or AAZ?


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

No ac and no powersteering. Just alt and waterpump. Engine code aaz.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ventorocket said:


> No ac and no powersteering. Just alt and waterpump. Engine code aaz.


Perfect
you can use the clutch'ed alternator pulley from your set up but we dont supply one.
Sounds like all you will need is the water pump pulley , the bracket and the alternator.
if so then send over an email and we will get an order going right away :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

xero said:


> the "W terminal" is the only way to get a tach reading on an older diesel, ie, non-TDI, since we don't have any sort of ignition system on the car to tap into for that.
> TDIs should get their tach reading off the crank angle sensor, but people doing mechanical TDI swaps or running 1.6Ds, 1.6TDs, 1.5Ds, 1.9Ds, or 1.9TDs, need the W-terminal to get a tach reading.
> and since all of these diesel engines are basically the same (basic 8V VW) this kit would work on the other engines.
> not everyone needs the W-terminal, however, only if the car has a tach.


the dynamic oil pressure sensor requires an rpm signal, even on non-tach cars, so regardless of whether there's a tach there needs to be a W terminal.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

QuantumSyncro said:


> the dynamic oil pressure sensor requires an rpm signal, even on non-tach cars, so regardless of whether there's a tach there needs to be a W terminal.


Thank you for that:thumbup:


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

My car has a tach and i have clutched pulley and vr6 waterpump pulley. Just need bracket and alternator and info on witch belt to use. This is deff gonna clean up my engine compartment!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Taking a minute from this holiday break to whore out Chris Preen's gorgeous ABF kit with his own custom modification to the bracket. Good show Chris!:biggrinsanta:



Preen59 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you please post a pic of the afn kit.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ventorocket said:


> Can you please post a pic of the afn kit.


Dont have any right now unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## Matty_cupra16v (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive been looking at this kit and was wondering what parts i would need?

I have an ABF in a Seat Ibiza and want to delete the A.C and drop the alternator to clear I.T.Bs


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Matty_cupra16v said:


> Ive been looking at this kit and was wondering what parts i would need?
> 
> I have an ABF in a Seat Ibiza and want to delete the A.C and drop the alternator to clear I.T.Bs
> 
> thanks


Replied to your email Matt :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

So if I got an ac bracket from a tdi would I be able to use this kit in my mk1 diesel with ac?


----------

